# Kann samba-tool in samba-4.0.0_rc4 nicht benützen

## ikox

Hallo @ all

Ich möchte gerne einen AD Server mit samba 4 aufsetzen.

Bin genau nach der Anleitung im Internet

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Samba4_as_Active_Directory_Server

vorgegeangen, was heißt

emerge -C mit-krb5

emerge -l bind (USE=gssapi ldap)

emerge heimdal

emerge samba

was soweit auch funktioniert hat. Nun möchte ich die Server-/Domainnamen mit smb-tool vergeben, was leider nicht geht 

weil sich samba-tool uber eine fehlende libreplace.so beschwert.

OS = Sabayon X;

Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei der Lösung des Problems behilflich sein.

libreplace.so ist auf dem System nicht vorhanden.

Vielen Dank für alle Bemühungen.

LG

ikox

----------

## khayyam

ikox ...

firstly, wrong forum, the sabayon forum is here. Secondly, wrong section, there is a seperate subforum for German speaking gentoo users ... not that this matters, as this is not a sabayon forum.

best ... khay

----------

## ikox

thanks for your hints.

@ the german language, my UI was set to german so i thought i'm in the german section of the forum.

@sabayon it was a portage (emerge) install so i thought it is related to the gentoo part of sabayon.

cause it builds from an ebuild and the missing file should be built, either by samba itself or by a dep.

and i folloed gentoo instructions so i meant that maybe another user of gentoo already had this issue.

Thx

ikox

----------

## khayyam

ikox ...

ok, but sayayon is sabayon and gentoo is gentoo ... two different distributions. The fact that sabayon uses gentoo codebase does not mean that gentoo, and by extention gentoo users, will, or should, support sabayon. You see, "gentoo is a community based around a distribution".

So, the fact that you used an ebuild, or followed instructions provided by gentoo, makes no difference, your using sabayon and so should look to the sabayon community for support.

best ... khay

----------

## ikox

Ok,

I apologize

Thx

ikox

----------

